# Phantom



## Duck (Jan 31, 2015)

Thought I'd press this through the CABE sieve 'o knowledge, before taking any action. Any thoughts related to this CL listing, are greatly appreciated.  http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bik/4860356047.html


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 31, 2015)

This bike looks very familiar


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 31, 2015)

definitely a repaint, look at fork legs, the pattern is on both sides of each leg, fenders were painted. Tank looks to be repop. Few hundred tops


----------



## jpromo (Jan 31, 2015)

Hard to say, having been painted. I'd guess it's likely a mix of original and repop parts, like most Phantoms these days. I'd say repainted OG frame/fork/guard, tank definitely looks repop, rack and seat as well, wheels original. Depending on the price, the wheelset is worth some coin.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

*I looked at that one....*

I made him an offer,he didn't take it. He was asking $750.00 and had a couple of locals tell him "it was well worth it" but they didn't buy it?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 31, 2015)

I personally dislike it when sellers list something on CL with no price... I usually won't even waste my time because it means they don't know what they are doing and will waste _your_ time.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the tank is a re-chromed original.The rims are. I think that bike was done about 20 years ago. I was having some plating done locally back then and they were working on some Phantom parts.The owner told me his stuff was done @ the same place approx. 20 years ago.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

*Not Metro Detroit  C/L...*

I just realized it was listed in another Michigan city.It was originally listed in Detroit Metro C/L. It might have sold since I saw it


----------



## Duck (Jan 31, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> I just realized it was listed in another Michigan city.It was originally listed in Detroit Metro C/L. It might have sold since I saw it



Since you mentioned it, I think you're correct- pretty sure this was listed  on D metro for a while sometime around last Thanksgiving, IIRC. If he's @ $750, he's (still ) sucker fishin'. Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Duck (Jan 31, 2015)

Fwiw;


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 31, 2015)

Think he is a little high on the wheels maybe $300 unless those are original typhoon cords then $400


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Think he is a little high on the wheels maybe $300 unless those are original typhoon cords then $400




The tires are Carlisle Lightening Dart


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 31, 2015)

Boy I posted the close up pix from the bike weeks ago...
  Was for sale for 750 I heard it sold for $500 ish




detroitbike said:


> I saw this bike this morning.
> Bike is a 'restored' original. original Fenders were filled  with bondo and Painted. Correct S-2's with rear one rechromed, front rim looks
> like original finish. Seat was recovered but original pan. He has original Script brake lever. Bars, stem & tank are Rechromed original.  original light cover
> but repop lens.He has replaced some of the AS bolts but has the originals. Correct seat collar & bolt. Nice Original AS
> ...


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 1, 2015)

I could have bought that bike from Detroit c/l for $500. The original owner Jerry Luck is an acquaintance . I had some decent parts but a half ass restoration at best.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2015)

Go figure?I offered him much more.He must have lost my number.


----------



## Duck (Feb 2, 2015)

Further email from the seller states he'd be willing to break the wheelset up; $300 front/ $100 rear.


----------

